# Hide and seek at my island (open)



## Rowbowkid800 (Jan 19, 2021)

I just thought that I could play hide and seek in animal crossing with a timer but I didn’t have people to play with so if you wanna come I’ll pm the dodo max players can come is as many as I can have all you have to do when your the tagger you hit people with a net and if your a hider you just hide and run thank you for reading this

I have extra nets
Also please say in this thread if you want to come


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jan 19, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 14, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 16, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 17, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 17, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi!! I definitely want to play hide n seek. Please let me know whenever you want to play again!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 20, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Hi!! I definitely want to play hide n seek. Please let me know whenever you want to play again!


Ok will do
I might be playing tomorrow


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 21, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 5, 2021)

Bump


----------



## DerpyOnion (Mar 7, 2021)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I just thought that I could play hide and seek in animal crossing with a timer but I didn’t have people to play with so if you wanna come I’ll pm the dodo max players can come is as many as I can have all you have to do when your the tagger you hit people with a net and if your a hider you just hide and run thank you for reading this
> 
> I have extra nets
> Also please say in this thread if you want to come


May I play?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 7, 2021)

DerpyOnion said:


> May I play?


Hey there I am currently hanging out with a person I baby sit and they moved so I can’t play till around six pst


----------



## DerpyOnion (Mar 7, 2021)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Hey there I am currently hanging out with a person I baby sit and they moved so I can’t play till around six pst


You Open now?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 7, 2021)

When you open, I would love to join


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 7, 2021)

I’ll be open in a half hour


----------



## SweetDollFace (Mar 7, 2021)

Can I play?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 7, 2021)

DerpyOnion said:


> You Open now?





peachycrossing9 said:


> When you open, I would love to join





SweetDollFace said:


> Can I play?


All of you may join

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2021

Opening gate now

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2021

One sec everyone my game glitched

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2021



DerpyOnion said:


> You Open now?





peachycrossing9 said:


> When you open, I would love to join





SweetDollFace said:


> Can I play?


If you want to come the dodo is at the top of the thread


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bump


----------

